# Bigcartel: Pros and Cons?



## JRot365 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi all just running through some ideas for a new online shop to go along with my t shirt business and came along bigcartel.com. Anyone have any information for me so i can make an educated decision(pros-cons)? thanks!


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

some ideas: 
easy to use for customers and you
get more business (SEO)
stable system
data security
service

hope that helps!


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

Storenvy: Free online store review |

Hope that helps


----------

